# Sabotage in Fujirah Andrea Victory



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-48245204
Seems the Sandpit is starting up the same old nonsense again.
Judging by the photograph the scorch marks show that Possibly an IED must have been placed on the rudder?


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Been there, got the Tee shirt, survived the Armilla patrol on Chevron Edinburgh ! Glad my time on Tankers is over !


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

It'll be the Persians again. One day short of being mined when visiting Al Farabi. Blew up the crew boat. I had forecaste the likelihood of mines and given short shrift by our 'liaison' that no such intelligence had bee received. Perhaps there should be military common sense as well as military intelligence!.

My forthright critique did upon my return to then office, at least, secured me double bubble while on the trip (in on Al Farabi out again on Endurance Glory to Karachi and back).


----------



## tugger (Nov 28, 2006)

Trump's toys are on the way. Anyone think that Pompeo might be a throw back from the Roman Empire? The more things change the more they stay as they are.
Tugger


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

News over here is very sketchy about most everything international ... signed on hoping UK had more detail. Said three vessels damaged but not indicate by what means and only show the starboard quarter of the Norwegian tanker.
Will appreciate any additional detail, thanks, Snowy


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

The newspapers are describing how the return of draconian sanctions is hurting the Iranian economy and the hard liners are gaining influence as a consequence. On the day D Trump took office the exchange rate was USD1 to Rials 35,000, today it's closer to 150,000. Sanctions are supposed to hurt, not cripple which lead to veiled threats via small, focused attacks with the implied threat of how it could escalate if governments don't show more respect. Leaders who are not particularly well educated sometimes need reminding of the old saying 'desperate countries go to war'. One might say that WWII was the consequence of sanctions applied at the Treaty of Versailles. There are 81 million Iranians, you can't go to war with a country that populous, remember the problems against a lightly populated Basra etc.. and you can't have a half war either. The problem from what I understand is the Iranians are frustrated the way they've been treated over many years compounded by their Sunni neighbours being happy to maintain the status quo. Iran sees itself as the natural leader in the Gulf, the Saudis don't like that and the US plays ball. So its no win. Sadly the solution will probably see Israeli planes go flatten a few nuke development sites to set them back another 10 years and the gradual lifting of sanctions once the physical threat dies away. I don't think that China is bold enough to support them... yet. So Saudi v's Iran, Sunni v's Shia with the US maintaining the status quo and Israel willing to play the role of Thomas 'the hitman' Hearns. You couldn't make it up....(Thumb)


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Summary


----------

